# 신나다 vs 들썩이다



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm wondering what is the difference between 신나다 and 들썩이다 when they both mean "excited" in English? Thanks in advance!!!

For example, what is the difference between the following sets?

1.
오늘날 세상을 신나게 만드는 기업들은 대부분 컴표터 혹은 인터넷과 관련 있다.
오늘날 세상을 들썩이게 만드는 기업들은 대부분 컴표터 혹은 인터넷과 관련 있다.

2. 
내일 스키 타러 갈 생각을 하니까 신난다
내일 스키 타러 갈 생각을 하니까 들썩인다.

3. 
신나게 춤을 추다
들썩이게 춤을 추다.

4. 
그녀의 마음은 배낭여행에 대한 기대감으로 신났다.
그녀의 마음은 배낭여행에 대한 기대감으로 들썩였다

5.
한국팀의 4강 진출 소식에 온 나라가 신났다
한국팀의 4강 진출 소식에 온 나라가 들썩였다


----------



## Rance

들썩이다 usually refers to motion when something is moving up and down.
This is also used to describe a state of mind/people in such motion, figuratively speaking, which is definitely not a tranquil one.
It's closer to mean "stir up" which can be meant "to get excited or agitated".
Hence it can be also used in negative case as well unlike 신난다 when it's limited to positive case.

1.
오늘날 세상을 들썩이게 만드는 기업
A company which stirs people up => A company which attracts people's attention (via attractive or disturbing method, can be either)
Not quite same as 오늘날 세상을 신나게 만드는 기업

2.
Context seems clear. Speaker is excited with the thought of trip.
So they pretty much mean the same.
But we usually add a subject like 마음, 기분, 분위기 when used to describe a state of mind of an individual person.

내일 스키 타러 갈 생각을 하니까 *마음이 *들썩인다.

3.
신나게 춤을 추다
들썩이게 춤을 추다.

We use idiom like 어깨를 들썩이며 춤추다  to mean "dancing excitedly".
들썩이게 춤을 추다. => 어깨를 들썩이며 춤을 추다.

4.
Same as 2.
그녀의 *마음은 *배낭여행에 대한 기대감으로 들썩였다.


5.
For this example, it can be simply be translated into excited.
However, if we change the context, the meanings can be completely different.

한국팀의 *16강 탈락 *소식에 온 나라가 신났다
"People were excited that Korean team failed to survive the group stage ."
This sounds bit weird unless 나라 refers to people from Korea's rival country.

한국팀의 *16강 탈락 *소식에 온 나라가 들썩였다
It can be used to describe that Korean people were utterly upset for failing to progress from the group stage.


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thanks for your help!! 

So 어깨를 들썩이며 means to be excited? It doesn't mean "to move ones shoulders up and down"?


----------



## Rance

It really depends how it is used. 
When it comes to dancing, that's what it usually means and you do move shoulders when dancing excitedly anyhow. =)

However you can certainly use expression like
어깨를 들썩이며 흐느끼기 시작하였다.
which has nothing to do with being excited.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahaha I see, thank you again!!


----------

